# IELTS from IDP or British Council



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

Dear All, 

As we all know, that IELTS is the main factor for immigration. It helps aspirants to accumulate the desired points for immigration.

IDP and British Council conduct the exams in India. I request all, who are already done with IELTS to share there experience with both these organisations.

So that we can decide which is the better option, as it would be great help for future aspirants.

I appeared through IDP and scored L 9 R 7 W 6.5 S 6.5, this time I am planning to apply through British Counsil.

Kindly give your inputs.

Regards
Dev


----------



## mjamal14 (Sep 28, 2012)

Stick to IDP, if u got 6.5 in writing in IDP , u will get 6 with the same in British council.

Prepare well and give it again with IDP.


----------



## skcetarun23 (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi dev,

I honestly believe it doesn't matter where you take the exam as long as you have made necessary preparations you can easily score 7 individually. Having said that I gave two attempts with IDP and I was unsuccessful but I got 7 in my first attempt with British Council in India.

regards,
Arun


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

sevnik0202 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> As we all know, that IELTS is the main factor for immigration. It helps aspirants to accumulate the desired points for immigration.
> 
> ...


Does not make any difference for listening and reading, but many prefer IDP as it gives some edge in writing and speaking. You can take exam at remote location for getting a better score in writing and speaking.


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

Mroks said:


> Does not make any difference for listening and reading, but many prefer IDP as it gives some edge in writing and speaking. You can take exam at remote location for getting a better score in writing and speaking.


I also think idp would be the best

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Does not make any difference for listening and reading, but many prefer IDP as it gives some edge in writing and speaking. You can take exam at remote location for getting a better score in writing and speaking.


Dear Mroks

Thanx for the prompt response. I appeared in Amritsar. Normally examination centers are in big cities. I am from a smaller city and in any case would have to travel atleast 130 km for the test. I can try Jalandhar dis time however, it would be great if u can suggest any other place. Jammu is another option.

Regards
Dev


----------



## icriding (Jul 4, 2013)

sevnik0202 said:


> Dear Mroks
> 
> Thanx for the prompt response. I appeared in Amritsar. Normally examination centers are in big cities. I am from a smaller city and in any case would have to travel atleast 130 km for the test. I can try Jalandhar dis time however, it would be great if u can suggest any other place. Jammu is another option.
> 
> ...


I am of the opinion that it would be better for your to improve your English rather than traveling more 130 km for an IELTS test.

The ability to communicate effectively in English is very important in the context of job applications and interviews.

Meeting the minimum standard does not guarantee a job....

If you scored 9 in listening, you can easily improve upon your scores in other modules. *Practice!*

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

icriding said:


> I am of the opinion that it would be better for your to improve your English rather than traveling more 130 km for an IELTS test.
> 
> The ability to communicate effectively in English is very important in the context of job applications and interviews.
> 
> ...


Hey Icriding

Thanx..... in any case I have to travel this distance. Since the closet test center from my place is that far away.

Secondly, I have gone through all the Cambridge IELTS 1-8, as far as, practice is concerned. I underwent a 15 days crash course too. Furthermore, the instructor at the institute, never marked me less than 7.5 in speaking and writing, barring the first time, when I was not sure of the format. She was amazed when she saw my result.

Any inputs from your side.

Regards
Dev


----------



## icriding (Jul 4, 2013)

sevnik0202 said:


> Hey Icriding
> 
> Thanx..... in any case I have to travel this distance. Since the closet test center from my place is that far away.
> 
> ...


*Hello Dev,*

I managed to secure an overall ITELS score of 8.5 and an individual score of at least 8.0 in each module. I am still trying to improve my English.   

As mentioned earlier, in Australia, the ability to communicate effectively in English is very important in the context of job applications and interviews.

Many applicants are rejected because they are perceived to have poor communication skills...

Practice is the best way to improve your IELTS score. I used the practice series from "IELTS on Track" to improve my English.

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

icriding said:


> *Hello Dev,*
> 
> I managed to secure an overall ITELS score of 8.5 and an individual score of at least 8.0 in each module. I am still trying to improve my English.
> 
> ...


Sure will keeo practicing. Thank you.


----------



## icriding (Jul 4, 2013)

sevnik0202 said:


> Sure will keeo practicing. Thank you.


Reading the daily newspaper minutely and listening intently to television news broadcasts from the BBC and CNN are sure-shot ways of improving your English!


----------



## tan_007 (Sep 2, 2013)

*IDP structure vs British Council*

I have read and understood that IELTs structure in same fro IDP and BC. I just want to double check if the reading and listening structure is also same. I have noticed that the material IDP has send after registering has more reading passages comparing to BC. Is the number of reading passage and number of audio is also same for both the cases and they have a common standard?


----------



## akhil_devraj (Nov 18, 2013)

Does anyone knows whether DIBP accepts IELTS Academic scores ? I have exactly 60 points applied for EOI recently waiting for invitation, plugged in my academic scores & proceeding further. My hunt is on - does received a succesful Visa with IETLS academic scores in the last one year. Kindly, please post your views & opinons here - Thanks & Regards


----------



## havv.a (Aug 1, 2014)

I think idp is better. British Council just makes money. Its grading system is awful. I gave ielts exam at idp and took 5,5 points. After I had studied approximately 2 months, I took the ielts from Vritish Council and my results were 5,5 points again. Their examiner don't give points. You shouldn't choose the bc. Trust me.


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

Please note cases in other threads where the results of test candidates are either held up for scrutiny or delayed for some such reason for IDP candidates . It seems no such cases with BC.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

Hello, 

I have booked a test date with IDP and paid online fee through debit card, uploaded passport as well. Received their confirmation mail as well, would like know, do I need to send any document to them through courier?

Thanks


----------



## eral (Jun 26, 2014)

mandy2137 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have booked a test date with IDP and paid online fee through debit card, uploaded passport as well. Received their confirmation mail as well, would like know, do I need to send any document to them through courier?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, you need to send copy of your passport (at Gurgaon address) through courier.


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

eral said:


> Yes, you need to send copy of your passport (at Gurgaon address) through courier.


thanks
They say 
"Clear copy of the first three pages and last page of your valid passport."
it means blank pages as well?


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

mandy2137 said:


> thanks They say "Clear copy of the first three pages and last page of your valid passport." it means blank pages as well?


Not the blank pages but the pages that have your info, which is as it says pages 1 2 and last.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

mandy2137 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have booked a test date with IDP and paid online fee through debit card, uploaded passport as well. Received their confirmation mail as well, would like know, do I need to send any document to them through courier?
> 
> Thanks


First time I appeared for IDP I sent the documents a copy of passport nd photographs. Second time same procedure for BC. But third time BC changed the rules and I called their helpline and I was told not to send any document.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

Should I send photographs as well along with passport copies?


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

mandy2137 said:


> Should I send photographs as well along with passport copies?


i sent only a passport copy.

in fact they lost it somewhere, when i shouted on them they said to courier the soft copies over email which they accepted.


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

hahahah.....so I will send passport copy only


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

I see your ielts score, great . Any tips for me, which book would you recommend me?


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

Although I'm not an expert on IELTS and not a native speaker of English either. I guess it was my good luck to get through it in very first attempt. I took an IELTS class in Bangalore and the trainer was awesome.

Few of his tips and my good luck got me through. So I would like to share what worked for me and should work for others too :

1) Reading : Out of 3 sections, Always start with last section first moving reverse to second and than first. I don't remember the logic behind it, it was emphasized by my trainer all the time. Somehow, it worked too, I used to get better marks during practise test this way. But if I start with first passage first, the score would come down.

When you are done with writing, verify your answer sheet again.... I found errors in 5-6 question in spelling and bad handwriting. If I have not done it, I would have lost those marks.

2) Don't tire yourself too much in Reading and Speaking so much. In a study, it was found that people would get tired by the time they reach writing section. When exhausted, person tends to finish 250 and 150 words without using his 100% caliber. How to do that? In listening, be a active listener where you need to fill in exact details like time/currency/name etc. But in later passage, just zoom out and be a passive listener. This won't exhaust you and you will be able to choose correct option of answer.

3) Writing: Give 5-10 minutes before writing. Start with essay first always. Letter does not carry much weight age but don't ignore it also.
Write down as many adjectives/synonym related to your essay before you start writing it. it's easy to bring 10-15 words in mind that time which you can easily insert in your final passage. Always plan and make a layout of all your paragraphs how you gonna write your essay so that you don't lose the track. It's written by hand, so once mistake done, not sufficient time to erase and write again.

Also I see many people practicing reading and listening only as it's interesting but give least time to speaking/writing which needs most attention. that happen to me and i did not score much like reading/listening.

Since, writing and speaking can't be judged on own, so have someone to assess you. I found 2-3 skype partners to practice speaking daily, it was fun and morale booster at the same time.

All that I wrote above does not have very good comprehension and lack lexical resource with obvious grammar mistakes but I hope anyone reading it would get my point 

I wish all the very best to everyone attempting IELTS.


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

Really appreciate your tips and best wishes too you as well


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

British Council is anytime better than IDP..Even though test format is same but I guess BC is more generous when it comes to scoring ..

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## karunya (Aug 2, 2014)

delhi_ankur said:


> Although I'm not an expert on IELTS and not a native speaker of English either. I guess it was my good luck to get through it in very first attempt. I took an IELTS class in Bangalore and the trainer was awesome.
> 
> Few of his tips and my good luck got me through. So I would like to share what worked for me and should work for others too :
> 
> ...


Many thanks for the post Mr. Ankur.

Can you please share the name of the IELTS coaching institute which you have attended in Bangalore?


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

M simple suggestions

Listening - Most of you wouldn't have problem in this but if you have...the best option is to practice using the Cambridge test modules... This comes by practice

Reading - Read the questions first and then try to find an answer using the *key words.* By the time you finish your last question of the section you would have read through the whole essay at least 2 times and you would know the content in the essay. Dont try to understand the essay the first - do the reverse engineering... You would finish your whole reading test in 45 minutes including transfering the answers to the answer sheet and you will have 15 minutes to review

Writing - What is important is you relate your views or opinion with some data points. Keep reading the news paper for all sorts of news. you dont have to memorise the words in the paper. The goal is to remember the content of the news. Use this information in your essay as your reasoning points and words will flow. Simple words are good but remember not to repeat it. Most of the times, you are stuck with lack of information on the topic than the vocabulary itself. If you map the topic to some news you read, then you will easily score 7+. 

Speaking - Same as reading - read news papers. When you are asked questions, the first line needs to be your answer. The second line can be any stories that you can link up. For example: If asked about technology - keep your answers in the first line, then starting talking about Abdul kalam.... you can say anything as long as you keep speaking and its clear.


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

Dear Friends, 

I am going to send passport copies to IDP office at Gurgaon, Do I really need to courier it or I can post to them?

thanks


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

mandy2137 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I am going to send passport copies to IDP office at Gurgaon, Do I really need to courier it or I can post to them?
> 
> thanks


They say courier only...


----------



## DPinto (Sep 23, 2016)

Dear All,
I too had faced a similar dilemma whether I should answer the IELTS exam in IDP or British Council. However, owing to the factor of the exam center availability, I decided to stick to IDP. I also went to a coaching center to get myself trained and well versed with the examination parameter. I was marked well at the institute not less than 7.5 for all skills especially in writing and speaking (being min 8). I was appreciated for the usage of words and fluency in grammar during the mock practice test I used to give. Despite all the efforts put in and the time and amount invested I was taken by a surprise (More of a shock) when I received my IELTS results. I seemed to have scored Listening-9 Reading-7.5 Speaking - 7.0 and Writing- 6.5. I clearly believe that there has been some manipulations in the correction and most of the people are facing a similar issue, especially the one's answering in IDP. The results simply shatter the dreams and hopes of so many aspirants who plan to immigrate to places. I hope this issue gets noticed and addressed at the earliest. I would like to know if anyone else faced a similar issue. Currently, I plan to give the exam again in British Council since, I require to score more points.

Regards,
D. Pinto


----------

